# Hate Crimes, The Gospel, and The Believer



## William Price (Nov 26, 2009)

C&J Ministries – Reformation Apologetics Blog Archive Hate Crimes, The Gospel, and The Believer

I wrote this after working with the start of mine and Mom Price's Thanksgiving meal. I feel this in the depths of all within me, and am willing to go through for this. Will you?


----------



## Jon Peters (Nov 26, 2009)

"Though now, the violence said to be prosecuted would only be physical attack, it is clearly understood that this will eventually stifle the presentation of the Gospel of Jesus Christ and the proclamation of the truth of the sin of homosexuality."

Clearly understood by whom? I understand the argument that hate crimes are a slippery slope, but "clearly understood"? 

I am dismayed at how Christians approach homosexuals. It is as if they are to be singled out as ONLY deserving fire and brimstone preaching. I think we need something of a paradigm shift in our thinking if we are ever to make inroads into that community. We need to love them and welcome them into our lives in the same way as we do our unregenerate [heterosexual] neighbor. A theoretical, pie-in-the-sky "love" for the homosexual is not sufficient. That is what evangelicals have. We profess with our lips love for all and a desire for all to be saved, yet we approach this particular group with fury and disgust. Something is wrong here. We have allowed homosexuals as a group to become the powerful political and social force they are because we have shoved them aside and refused to deal with them as God's creatures; creatures marked out for his love no less than we have been.

I find this to be a horrible stain on the church similar to our past approval of slavery and the treatment of racial minorities.


----------



## William Price (Nov 26, 2009)

I strongly disagree. All one has to do is look upon their past actions and see that homosexuals do not want equality, but specialized rights. The hate crimes law is proof of this. And, with people like Pelosi and others in Congress, seeing how they have already sought to squash civil rights thus far in their opposition, this step is not far off. 

I am not saying we should not reach out to them, but I am saying that they will soon draw a line in the sand, because of the depravity of sin in their heart. You are correct that being homosexual is no different than any other sin, but we should also preach against any other sin in equal proportion as homosexuality, which sadly is not happening. We want to soft shoe sin, and this, I will not abide by.

To love is to speak truth, and a willingness to soft shoe sin, any sin, is a sin in and of itself, because such degrades the absolute crime against God and His Law, period.


----------



## TimV (Nov 26, 2009)

While I don't think sensationalism and conspiracy theories gets us anywhere except rightly marginalized, there is absolutely nothing wrong with considering homosexuals with fury and disgust. It is one of the few crimes with a mandatory death penalty under God's law, and for a very good reason. A reason that has been understood for centuries when societies have a healthy view of the subject. Magellan's first official act on circumnavigation of the world was to hang a homosexual he found among his crew. The damage to society by allowing them to live is incalculable. Our attitude towards homosexuals should be the same as towards those who commit premeditated murder, child rape and such like. Which isn't to say none of those are capable of being saved, and we ought to do what we are commanded and called to do seek their salvation. But to equate a dislike of Black people or Jews or Germans or Poles or Mexicans to a godly hatred of homosexuality is overboard.


----------

